# Crib building...need joinery advice



## mmhomes (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a crib for our first child. I'm using a plan that calls for drop down sides. I'd like to eliminate the drop down sides but still build the crib so that it can be partially disassembled for storage. I'm having trouble deciding how to attach the crib rails to the legs with a conceled fastener that is removable (the hardware for the drop down sides performs this task in the plan). The rails are 1 3/4" by 3/4" and need to be attached at a right angle to the legs that are 1 3/4" by 2 1/4". I would like to use something similar to handrail hardware but the crib rails are too small for this. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

mmhomes said:


> I'm in the process of building a crib for our first child. I'm using a plan that calls for drop down sides. I'd like to eliminate the drop down sides but still build the crib so that it can be partially disassembled for storage. I'm having trouble deciding how to attach the crib rails to the legs with a conceled fastener that is removable (the hardware for the drop down sides performs this task in the plan). The rails are 1 3/4" by 3/4" and need to be attached at a right angle to the legs that are 1 3/4" by 2 1/4". I would like to use something similar to handrail hardware but the crib rails are too small for this. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!!


I don't have suggestions for the joinery but I would advise you to rethink the dropping sides. Mom may think it's ok to lose those now, but she will appreciate them later as the child gets bigger and she continues to adjust to long days of keeping a house for both her kids.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd agree with ScottyB on this one... drop down sides are standard in cribs for a reason. After about 15 pounds it gets difficult for moms or dads to lift kids into and out of a crib unless it is a very low crib. I personally would only make one side drop down, but I'd definitely keep at least one.

That said, I'd believe a simple mortise and tenon would work (not all the way through) and then screwed from the far side into the tenon. You'd have visible screws but they wouldn't be intrusive to a casual observer and that's the way most commercial cribs are anyway, so people expect to see them. No biggee.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

A certain manufacturers cribs have been in the news lately due to a recall, the sides coming loose and dropping, trapping the babies head under it and strangling them. The problem seems related to the hardware but I haven't explored it in much detail. Think the drop side design through carefully but to back up the previous replies you had, yes it is very handy! 
I am considering building one too but not real soon. My kids are in college, however, my wife (#2) wants a baby so I may get to take another lap so to speak


----------



## seadevil (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the drop side, but it is your call (SWMBO)...

For the fixed side I used cross dowels. I used a nice finished hex bolt through the post into the side end of the fixed gate. If you look closely at the bottom left image at http://www.sawbee.com/rwmProjects/cribGallery.shtml you will see the cross dowel (left of the jelly fish). The cross dowel is recessed and not visible from the outside. Your choice of which side to make visible might be different from mine.

I hope I am answering the question you asked...

good luck!
randy


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

*I used...*

Edit - the reason I used these is I am slightly anal about not seeing fasteners in my projects. I kind of see it as a challenge to either not use them or completely conceal them.

I used bed rail fasteners like from the link:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10&filter=bed%20rail%20fasteners

I had to cut them and grind them down a little to work with my rails but they work great.

Here is a link to the crib I built.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/speaking-cribs-6380/

Although these fasteners look like they would work too,.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=343&filter=bed rail fasteners


----------



## eart999 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Drop side crib*

I saw a design of a crib back when my first child, (she's 25 now) was born. It didn't have dropped sides but rather two levels which were accessed by turning the crib over. The crib was built with a fixed platform for the mattress which was installed at a height such that the mattress would be higher for use when the infant was tiny and then the parent turned the crib over, put the mattress back in and used the lower level when the baby was bigger. It may have been an Ikea design but I can't remember for sure.

Rick


----------

